# HELLSBAY cape sable 21



## Spero 1263 (Sep 26, 2020)

Im Currently listing my 21 cape sable for sale . Boat is located in Florida . 2 yr old 250 G2. Trailer custom built for boat from factory . Coffin box the works . IM my Facebook page spero 1263 for pics .


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

3 things ! / READ BEFORE POSTING


1) price/ this is not ebay or an auction house. "taking offers" attracts low-ball replies. 2) location/ very important. 3) contact info/ phone or Email there's a huge audience outside of microskiff that can contact you. put all this info IN ONE PLACE in the ad or it will be deleted.:)...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Spero 1263 (Sep 26, 2020)

Andrew Schottenstein. 7862730712. Miami Florida listing hells bay 49k


----------

